# شروط يجب توافرها فى محطات تصنيع الالبان



## mimi 2009 (14 فبراير 2009)

*:73:*
*بعض الشروط الواجب توافرها فى مناطق تصنيع الالبان.*

*1-يجب ان تكون منطقة التصنيع مغلقة و معزولة عن منطقة التعبئة.*

*2- يجب ان تكون تنكات التصنيع محكمة الاغلاق اثناء التصنيع لعدم التعرض للبكتريا الهوائية اثناء عملية التصنيع.*​ 
*3 - يجب ان يراعى عند تصميم شبكات نقل المنتج الى تنكات التصنيع وماكينات التعبئة عدم الافراط فى استخدام الاكسسوارات المنحنية //// وصلات كوع - وصلات حرفT*
*( ذلك لعدم اعاقة المنتج داخل الشبكة اثناء عملية الضخ )*
( وعدم التحميل على المضخات اثناء عملية النقل )​ 
*4 - مراعاة ان تكون شبكات نقل المنتج على اتزان مائل الى تنكات التخزين او ماكينات التعبئة *
*(160 درجة ).*​ 
*(وذلك حتى يتم الاستفادة باكبر كمية من المنتج وتقليل الفاقد الموجود داخل سبة النقل عند اجراء عمليات تغيير النوع او الحجم )*​ 
*5 - وبالطبع يجب ان تكون جميع الاكسسوارت والتانكات المستعملة فى شبكات نقل النتج من خامة // الاستانلس ستيل 316 l*
*6 - وان يكون اجراء عمليات لحام المواسير والاكسسوارات بشبكة نقل المنتج*
*(عن طريق غاز الارجون المساعد // بنظام الحقن بالارجون من الداخل والخارج وذلك لمنع الفرصة لتكوين البكتريا بين خلايا اللحام )*
*والله ولى التوفيق:6:*​


----------

